# Neoprene Saddle Pad.



## StandingOvation (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm not a huge fan of them, personally, but I know a lot of people who absolutely love them. Good luck with it!


----------



## Fifty (Jul 1, 2010)

StandingOvation said:


> I'm not a huge fan of them, personally, but I know a lot of people who absolutely love them. Good luck with it!



Thanks for replying  I LOVE your signature, it's definitely very true.


----------



## kmacdougall (Feb 12, 2010)

Some horses are allergic to neoprene, so you want to make sure yours isn't one of them first. Other then that, I've never dealt with them.


----------



## Fifty (Jul 1, 2010)

kmacdougall said:


> Some horses are allergic to neoprene, so you want to make sure yours isn't one of them first. Other then that, I've never dealt with them.


Wow, I never knew that. I do know that there is a lot of neoprene tack around the barn though so I don't think my horse is allergic. Thanks though


----------



## kmacdougall (Feb 12, 2010)

Fifty said:


> Wow, I never knew that. I do know that there is a lot of neoprene tack around the barn though so I don't think my horse is allergic. Thanks though


Yeah, my friend's stud was allergic to it. It was a pain really because so many horse related items are neoprene.


----------



## Fifty (Jul 1, 2010)

kmacdougall said:


> Yeah, my friend's stud was allergic to it. It was a pain really because so many horse related items are neoprene.


Yeah I bet! I want to get him a neoprene cinch too.


----------



## crimson88 (Aug 29, 2009)

Neoprene, depending on what kind you get, can some times become very slippery when the horse gets sweaty. Besure you get one thats textured to help prevent this. Neoprene does tend to wear out and rip easily at stress points.


----------



## Fifty (Jul 1, 2010)

crimson88 said:


> Neoprene, depending on what kind you get, can some times become very slippery when the horse gets sweaty. Besure you get one thats textured to help prevent this. Neoprene does tend to wear out and rip easily at stress points.


Thanks  Good thing I will only be using it for a few months.


----------



## katiekins224 (Jul 29, 2010)

I have used both neoprene cinches and saddle pads...I really do not like the saddle pads. I can deal with the cinch being made out of neoprene, but I switched to a normal saddle pad because it just resulted in too much sweating and slipping. 

Most people I know tend to stay away from too much neoprene because of the sweating/slipping issue...but this may end up not being a big problem for your horse, it all depends.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

I know that sometimes the waffle type neoprene pads can pinch and pull hairs. Gotta be careful


----------



## Fifty (Jul 1, 2010)

corinowalk said:


> I know that sometimes the waffle type neoprene pads can pinch and pull hairs. Gotta be careful


The one I got(my bid won) is straight neoprene. It's not textured, so I'm worried about it slipping, but I'm not worried about it hurting him. He has high withers, so hopefully the slipping won't be too much of a big deal.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

My horse HATED the neoprene pad. And it was one of those more expensive ones. Up to the point she had a ****y expression in the beginning of the ride, and bucked me off eventually. As long as I switched the pad to the old cheap fleece one right after my fall she was OK again (like nothing happened).


----------



## Fifty (Jul 1, 2010)

kitten_Val said:


> My horse HATED the neoprene pad. And it was one of those more expensive ones. Up to the point she had a ****y expression in the beginning of the ride, and bucked me off eventually. As long as I switched the pad to the old cheap fleece one right after my fall she was OK again (like nothing happened).


That's weird. I just got one of the off brand ones for like 12.00$ lol.


----------



## ZiggyzMom (Jul 24, 2010)

Mice loved my neoprene pad. It looked like swiss cheese in one weekend.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Fifty said:


> That's weird. I just got one of the off brand ones for like 12.00$ lol.


Mine was $70 from the big store in area (I got my nice western saddle in same place). The good thing they let me return it (since it was almost new - just a try ride).


----------



## Fifty (Jul 1, 2010)

kitten_Val said:


> Mine was $70 from the big store in area (I got my nice western saddle in same place). The good thing they let me return it (since it was almost new - just a try ride).



I <3 stores that let you return items.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

Neoprene does not absorb shock. It merely "delays" it as it goes through the pad to the horse. Or, it bounces it back to the rider, making a bouncy trot even worse... Neoprene also traps and creates heat. It can cause heat sores on a horse's back.

If you can't afford a Classic Equine, then get a Diamond Wool pad. They're affordable and decent quality. I'd suggest a 1" thickness, or a 1/2" thickness with a pretty blanket to go over the top.
Diamond Wool Felt Liners


----------



## Fifty (Jul 1, 2010)

luvs2ride1979 said:


> Neoprene does not absorb shock. It merely "delays" it as it goes through the pad to the horse. Or, it bounces it back to the rider, making a bouncy trot even worse... Neoprene also traps and creates heat. It can cause heat sores on a horse's back.
> 
> If you can't afford a Classic Equine, then get a Diamond Wool pad. They're affordable and decent quality. I'd suggest a 1" thickness, or a 1/2" thickness with a pretty blanket to go over the top.
> Diamond Wool Felt Liners



Thanks for the reply! You're a little late, I already won it, but I will buy a Classic Equine super soon! I have a backup fleece if my horse doesn't seem to like it that much. And thanks for the suggestion, I will check them out!


----------



## Radiowaves (Jul 27, 2010)

Fifty said:


> The one I got(my bid won) is straight neoprene. It's not textured, so I'm worried about it slipping, but I'm not worried about it hurting him. He has high withers, so hopefully the slipping won't be too much of a big deal.


 
I've only owned one neoprene pad (Wonpad) and it seems to slip much less than my regular fleece pad. Interesting....

Radiowaves


----------



## Fifty (Jul 1, 2010)

Radiowaves said:


> I've only owned one neoprene pad (Wonpad) and it seems to slip much less than my regular fleece pad. Interesting....
> 
> Radiowaves


That's good to know! I will be trying the saddle pad today so we will see what happens.


----------



## outnabout (Jul 23, 2010)

Had a conversation with two boarders last week at my barn where I am leasing in preparation for possible horse ownership about cinches and pads. Just bought a used saddle and went to get a cinch and am now looking at pads. Have been using Wonpad neoprene pad and there is a lot of sweat but minimal slipping. Lasts forever and easy to clean, but does break down considerably under the saddle horn area. I don't do barrel racing or any kind of speed event, though. Lots of trotting and some cantering in the arena and around the property. I got a lambskin cinch because I didn't want slipping there and it just seemed that it would be more comfortable for the horse, since we will be trail riding this fall with long hours in the saddle. My newbie reasoning, if it helps... and I am open to advice, too!


----------



## Fifty (Jul 1, 2010)

I ended up not like it at all. It slipped backwards, my horse was setting, it got very compressed and got tons of dents in it and didn't return back to it's original shape. Anyone want to buy a saddle pad?


----------



## Radiowaves (Jul 27, 2010)

Fifty said:


> I ended up not like it at all. It slipped backwards, my horse was setting, it got very compressed and got tons of dents in it and didn't return back to it's original shape. Anyone want to buy a saddle pad?


 
Wow, I'm sorry that it didn't work out better. I have not seen any of that sort of thing with my Wonpad. That sounds like a terrible pad!

Must be a lot of variation between the different manufacturer's neoprene pads; that would explain the wide variation in the different experiences folks have had with them. I've been told by several folks that they'll slip a lot, just as yours did, but mine stays put as if it was glued there until I pull it off. When I unsaddle, it stays right in place as I pull the saddle off every time. My fleece pad wants to come with the saddle.

Must be a lot of variation in the things....

Once again, sorry that it didn't work out!

Radiowaves


----------



## Fifty (Jul 1, 2010)

Radiowaves said:


> Wow, I'm sorry that it didn't work out better. I have not seen any of that sort of thing with my Wonpad. That sounds like a terrible pad!
> 
> Must be a lot of variation between the different manufacturer's neoprene pads; that would explain the wide variation in the different experiences folks have had with them. I've been told by several folks that they'll slip a lot, just as yours did, but mine stays put as if it was glued there until I pull it off. When I unsaddle, it stays right in place as I pull the saddle off every time. My fleece pad wants to come with the saddle.
> 
> ...


It was a cheap one I admit. I better start saving up for a better one, like a Classic Equine, 5 star, or Impact Gel


----------

